# My latest carry gun - Sig P238



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is a picture of my newest carry gun. Plus a new small folding knife.

Anyone carry one of these?

Night sights standard. 380 ACP.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice! Looking forward to the range report. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Having been reduced by arthritis to carrying a .380 myself, I feel that I should harp on the need for practice.
The key to effective self-defense with a small caliber pistol is accurate bullet placement.

The knife is very æsthetically pleasing.
I bet that it feels as good in the hand as it looks to the eye.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Having been reduced by arthritis to carrying a .380 myself, I feel that I should harp on the need for practice.
> The key to effective self-defense with a small caliber pistol is accurate bullet placement.
> 
> The knife is very æsthetically pleasing.
> *I bet that it feels as good in the hand as it looks to the eye.*


It does.
A nice couple at the range let us shoot their P238 and P938 Sigs. The wife liked the mild 380 recoil of the P238 but she found the 9mm a little more then she liked.
We were both able to hit well with them during the first few shots.
Those guns are easy to shoot well as long as you're using the extended magazine that has the 'pinky' rest. Gives you a full grip.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SamBond said:


> ...Those guns are easy to shoot well as long as you're using the extended magazine that has the 'pinky' rest. Gives you a full grip.


...But using the extended magazine makes concealment more difficult.
It kinda defeats the purpose of the pistol's small size.

I suggest that you practice using the shorter magazine, because that's what you'll be using to defend yourself.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...But using the extended magazine makes concealment more difficult.
> It kinda defeats the purpose of the pistol's small size.
> 
> I suggest that you practice using the shorter magazine, because that's what you'll be using to defend yourself.


I have the P238 and the extended mag does not play much into concealment...... Just saying......

The P238 is a nice shooter........ Very well made, good trigger pull, easy to rack and dead on at short range which is to be expected with size and caliber...... For what you get the price is worth it...........


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

sudo said:


> Anyone carry one of these?


No, but I carry the P938. Slightly larger with a bit more punch than the 238...but still a very concealable IWB option. Definitely my EDC in the summer, winter clothing gives me many more options...pretty much any of my other pistols except the DEagle .50 or the 500 Magnum.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

sudo said:


> Anyone carry one of these?


Yessir!!


----------



## esmith1721 (Nov 6, 2018)

sudo said:


> Here is a picture of my newest carry gun. Plus a new small folding knife.
> 
> Anyone carry one of these?
> 
> ...


I have the P238 Legion and do carry it on occasion. Truth be known its about as much EDC as needed.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Mine is the P238 SAS. I think it is the best .380 I've owned. 

A close second best was a new W. German mfg Walther PP (not PPK) purchased in the early 1970's. The PP was as accurate as a rifle, but recoiled like a .357 Mag. 

Also, an American made PPKS that was a POS and not worthy of dicussion and a S&W Body Guard that was o.k. meh

The SIG seems nearly perfect...very accurate, very low recoil, even with HST's, has functioned perfectly, easy to rack slide, great night sites and conceals well. I have acquired an extended rnd mag.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

esmith1721 said:


> I have the P238 Legion and do carry it on occasion. Truth be known its about as much EDC as needed.
> View attachment 18203


Now you need to get its bigger brother the P938? I've carried both my P938's and P238's that is until they came out with the P365. I've got two, one for each pocket, that's 20 rounds of 9mm in a real small package.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Been carrying an S+W Bodyguard for about three years. I like the gun and it is easy to conceal. Im not a fan of the Bodyguard trigger but that’s what you get with that one. If I had to pull it I guess I wouldn’t be worrying about the trigger. 

I’m not a fan of carrying a 1911 style cocked and locked although I have been tempted by the Sigs occasionally. I’m thinking about moving to a small 9 or possibly S+W 40 just because I think I’d like to be carrying more than the 380. Plus the Bodyguard is only 6+1 and I’d like to increase that also. Just wanting a little more than now in a carry gun I guess.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Been carrying an S+W Bodyguard for about three years. I like the gun and it is easy to conceal. Im not a fan of the Bodyguard trigger but that's what you get with that one. If I had to pull it I guess I wouldn't be worrying about the trigger.
> 
> I'm not a fan of carrying a 1911 style cocked and locked although I have been tempted by the Sigs occasionally. I'm thinking about moving to a small 9 or possibly S+W 40 just because I think I'd like to be carrying more than the 380. Plus the Bodyguard is only 6+1 and I'd like to increase that also. Just wanting a little more than now in a carry gun I guess.


I don't own an S&W Bodyguard, but I think that you can get an aftermarket trigger for that gun? I've replaced the plastic triggers on a lot of my guns if one was available.

If you want a small "nine" the Sig P365 can't be beat as it's about as small as you're gonna' get in a "nine" and holds 10+1 rounds. Another alternative is Springfield's "Hellcat" which is only slightly larger and holds 11+1. I too am not crazy about carrying in condition one (cocked and locked). But I have done it plenty of times. However the P238 (380) and P938 (9mm) make excellent pocket guns as does it's variants from other manufacturer's. I've got a Kimber Micro 380 and two Kimber Micro 9's as well. The Kimber's are a little bit lighter than the Sig's. Except for maybe the extended magazines (because of the difference in the finger extensions) you can use the same flush fitting magazines for both.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

But they look like you still would have to carry in condition one? I may look at the Sig 365. Thanks.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats to the OP. Nice 380. I am a dedicated Pico fan and Kahr CW380. For 9mm I love the Kahr CM9, at 14oz unloaded and the size is perfect for my requirements. Actually now own three Pico's and Two Kahr CM9.
Do not listen to the internet. You can do a lot more with a 380 than they tell you. Make it a range gun, shoot it often and on a diligent schedule.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> *But they look like you still would have to carry in condition one?* I may look at the Sig 365. Thanks.


*Yes they do.* They're like mini 1911's. I bought them not only because I like them, but I was looking for the ideal pocket gun. The biggest issue I found was with the hammer cocked there was the possibility of it getting snagged as the gun was being drawn. Although even after I practiced drawing and firing the gun that never happened. With an empty gun of course.

The Sig P365 doesn't have any of those issues and it holds 10+1 rounds. You may also want to look at Springfield's "Hellcat".


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I did some checking and found the Santiago Trigger kit for the Bodyguard. May buy that and install. Looks like a good upgrade. Still eventually will probably change to a small 9 mil for EDC. Just makes me feel better to have more firepower. Hopefully never to have to use, but who knows. If I have to use it, I want to have enough or more than enough. But enough of that, not trying to hijack this thread. To the OP, the Sigs are great and I wish I had one. Good luck with it.


----------

